# HucknRoll.com



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

Backcountry.com affiliate: http://www.hucknroll.com/



> Bikes. Dirt. Gear.
> 
> Walking through the playground we call an office can get dicey when you’re tripping over mountain bikes of all shapes, sizes, and disciplines. We wouldn’t have it any other way. HucknRoll is a tight crew of straitjacket-worthy dirt obsessives, and our only aim is enabling your long, flowy singletrack, grueling climbs, shuttle runs, white-knuckle descents, tail whips, 24-hour races, laps before work, and weekend dirt-jump sessions. Our squad of UBI-certified, free-range organic bike mechanics is straight lunatic about two-wheeled motion…so don’t be surprised if you find a drool stain or two on your spankin’ new Santa Cruz or Rocky Mountain (comes right off with a damp paper towel). Take a look around—you’ll see nothing but the highest quality bikes, frames, components, and riding gear, and that’s all you will ever pull out of a HucknRoll box. If you find it here, we stand behind it, because we beat the hell out of it.


----------



## Highway Star (May 22, 2009)

Fail.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 22, 2009)

highway star said:


> fail.



stfu


----------



## marcski (May 22, 2009)

Great, thanks another site for me spend my money on!!

I was at my LBS and the owner was all pumped and the place had a few guys hanging around...the Intense Demo Truck was coming over to his shop yesterday afternoon/evening....Unfortunately, I had to go back to work.   They have some nice looking Intense bikes on this new site.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Fail.



pass


----------

